# Medge Flip cover and Decalgirl skin



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

(Betsy please don't move if you can.. I am going to post this link on the amazon boards.. thank you!!!)

Here is the one of the new Medge Kindle platform cases, I do like it but the extra space throws me (why do we need an extra inch on the side and top and a pen holder?? eitiher way I like it over all, and here is my new skin the colors match wonderfully.. this will get me through until oberon arrives .. I like the concept of a flip case.. 

    

Side view with the kindle in it....


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> (Betsy please don't move if you can.. I am going to post this link on the amazon boards.. thank you!!!)
> 
> Here is the one of the new Medge cases, I do like it but the extra space throws me (why do we need an extra inch on the side and top and a pen holder?? eitiher way I like it over all, and here is my new skin the colors match wonderfully.. this will get me through until oberon arrives .. I like the concept of a flip case..
> 
> ...


Nice combo! I don't get the need for the pen loop, but I like the ledge on the left for holding it. The light also goes along that side, so I think that's why that extra space is there. I just got mine in Navy Blue and ordered the Olga skin.
Ruby


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

oh yeah I forgot about that light.. I dont use it, but the stuff at the top is confusing as well.. I was pleased how well those colors went together.. I didnt plan it that way.. but it really works well.. thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia,

Can I ask a favor? Can you post of a picture of the other side of the case (the side with the pockets?) M-Edge was supposed to send me pictures of what the pockets on this case looked like, but they never did.

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

luv my brats..

you got it.. here are photos I just now took of the back.. I even discovered and extra flap I did not know it was there.. here you go..... I put my hand in the slots so you can see where the entrances are...


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> (Betsy please don't move if you can.. I am going to post this link on the amazon boards.. thank you!!!)
> 
> Here is the one of the new Medge cases, I do like it but the extra space throws me (why do we need an extra inch on the side and top and a pen holder?? eitiher way I like it over all, and here is my new skin the colors match wonderfully.. this will get me through until oberon arrives .. I like the concept of a flip case..
> 
> ...


Betsy is quite the looker.
Is she interested in a date?

VERY nice combo.

Eric


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Eric..

how do you know what betsy looks like.. I am confused?? 

Betsy is the site moderator.. I didn't want her to move the post if she could prevent it...

My kindle does not have a name.. 

<---------the picture on the left is me.. I am Patrizia..

as I said..I am confused.. LOL


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Eric..
> 
> how do you know what betsy looks like.. I am confused??
> 
> ...


My error I thought you were telling Betsy to holds still for the photos!

None-the-less your unnamed K looks great in blue and tropics.

Eric


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Love love love that skin.  It came out after I'd already ordered mine--probably just as well as I'd spend my time staring & daydreaming at it instead of reading!

Beautiful combination, Patrizia, the Platform case certainly looks good.  I'll be interested to see how those who get it feel about the weight versus the Amazon cover and later versus the K2 Oberons.  The space for the light is great--if their new generation light is an improvement.    If not, I can see where it would be a little irritating.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL, nope no name Kindle Eric... , just can't do it 

Victoria.. same here I ordered after I ordered other ones but I had to have it.. and the colors really work well together. I hated hated hated that amazon cover it went back at once.. I felt it was cheap synthetic and smelled horrid I also hated the hinge I dont want to force anything into a hinge.. the weight really was not that difference.. the Oberon is going to be heavier but for me they are a work of art and worth the investment...

I do miss the screen saver though.. lol.. but it is what it is


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrizia,

I can never tell from the pictures but does the platform case fold flat? Weight- roughly the same as the amazon one , lighter? Thanks

Amazon case-- like the hinges but it looks like the glue is coming up on my case. I all of a sudden was having a hard time getting the top hinge in then I noticed the glue was  coming up on the top part of the hinge. I have only had it a week . 

Lisa


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Screen savers are coming soon to a K2 near you...check out the Let's Talk Kindle section. 

The "temporary" cover I'm using weighed out yesterday at about 10 oz. There are definitely times when I simply pull the K2 out & read it without a cover (hand & wrist issues).  I'm looking forward to my Oberon, but I would **almost** consider a second cover if I thought it would be significantly lighter without sacrificing major quality.  The Amazon cover, to my thinking, doesn't fit that bill.

I'm with you too on the hinges, those concern me over the long haul.  If they survive a year without Kindles falling, spine ripping out, etc., I think we'll see them becoming more common in all the covers--but for now, I'll stick with corners!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Victoria- Is it the amazon cover that weights 10 ounces? That explains alot. I have been taking it out to read a lot because I find it too heavy. It just seemed heavier than there last stock case. I just don't understand why they made a cover so heavy.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay I will be right back I am going to weigh mine now.. and yes it folds flat.. also remember the K2 screensavers.. IF we change them it DOES void your warranty , just a heads up.. which is why decalgirl decided against them (that is what they told me on the phone.. brb. going to weigh and add a photo for Lisa...

Okay...

I just checked the weight is is 9.40 Oz on the platform case, but this is not one I would carry its a standup item and would more then likely read the kindle out of it.. here is the case from the side with the kindle in it.. very streamlined (this was with NO kindle in it of course)


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> LOL, nope no name Kindle Eric... , just can't do it
> 
> Victoria.. same here I ordered after I ordered other ones but I had to have it.. and the colors really work well together. I hated hated hated that amazon cover it went back at once.. I felt it was cheap synthetic and smelled horrid I also hated the hinge I dont want to force anything into a hinge.. the weight really was not that difference.. the Oberon is going to be heavier but for me they are a work of art and worth the investment...
> 
> I do miss the screen saver though.. lol.. but it is what it is


Looka great. I have the purple one coming. Was hoping to get it today with the skin but neither one came. I can't get myself to name mine either. On the top it just says Kevins' Kindle. That's good enough for me. That blue is nice looking, somewhere down the road I may get it and the green one. I have the match head skin coming so I think it would go well with all of those. Don't need that many covers now though, but maybe somewhere down the road..........


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> Victoria- Is it the amazon cover that weights 10 ounces? That explains alot. I have been taking it out to read a lot because I find it too heavy. It just seemed heavier than there last stock case. I just don't understand why they made a cover so heavy.


Hi Lisa--no, I don't have the Amazon cover myself; my understanding is that it's actually the LIGHTEST so far on the market. Which is a major bummer. I'm using a couple year old slim Franklin Covey planner that I "adapted" until my Oberon comes in. It's probably more solid than almost anything actually made for the Kindle; the front & back covers are hard as rocks with zero flexibility. Like most of their stuff, it's very well made (overbuilt); it's probably a little bigger all around than the M-Edge, definitely larger than the Amazon cover.

Patrizia--9.4 oz, ouch! And we know the Oberon will almost certainly be heavier. 

As for the screensaver issue, an official statement from Amazon CS on their forums rather unexpectedly proclaimed that while they won't support a hack or give us instructions, they won't void the warranty if we choose to find & use one. http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/12/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=283&asin=B00154JDAI&store=fiona-hardware&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx2HTAOBPKHJ0P8#Mx2HTAOBPKHJ0P8

Someone **has** figured it out; however I don't find the instructions they provided to be terribly non geek friendly at this stage. I'm waiting for a few others to try it before I'm willing to venture in. Heck, I'd be happy if I could just remove the ones I don't like & leave the ones I don't mind!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> okay I will be right back I am going to weigh mine now.. and yes it folds flat.. also remember the K2 screensavers.. IF we change them it DOES void your warranty , just a heads up.. which is why decalgirl decided against them (that is what they told me on the phone.. brb. going to weigh and add a photo for Lisa...
> 
> Okay...
> 
> I just checked the weight is is 9.40 Oz on the platform case, but this is not one I would carry its a standup item and would more then likely read the kindle out of it.. here is the case from the side with the kindle in it.. very streamlined (this was with NO kindle in it of course)


Thanks for the info! Very pretty. Blue is tempting me. The way the straps are it looks very easy to pull the kindle in and out of it. I find I am reading the kindle out of a case more than anything. I have an etsy sleeve coming but this case may work as well for when I want to read with a bookstand or for more protection when traveling. Thanks!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Hi Lisa--no, I don't have the Amazon cover myself; my understanding is that it's actually the LIGHTEST so far on the market. Which is a major bummer. I'm using a couple year old slim Franklin Covey planner that I "adapted" until my Oberon comes in. It's probably more solid than almost anything actually made for the Kindle; the front & back covers are hard as rocks with zero flexibility. Like most of their stuff, it's very well made (overbuilt); it's probably a little bigger all around than the M-Edge, definitely larger than the Amazon cover.
> 
> Patrizia--9.4 oz, ouch! And we know the Oberon will almost certainly be heavier.
> 
> ...


Victoria- ok thanks for letting me know. I think someone said the amazon case is 6 ounces. It feels heavier than that too me. I should run it buy the postal scale to verify tonite :-0 That's the problem I have with alot of cases is the weight. I like to read paperbacks. I stay away from hardbacks whenever possible so to me 10 ounces to begin with is really all i want. I may keep reading out of the case. I find it pretty comfy to hold that way since it has smooth edges and it has enough weight that it doesn't feel fragile. I have a sleeve coming. I may buy something like this down the road for traveling though.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting these pictures. I have been looking at the Tropics skin, I live in Florida and thought it fit in. I have the Dragonfly Pond cover in Fern and wondered if there is too much blue in it to blend. It really looks good with your cover. I hope DecalGirl quits making new designs, I want them all.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Lisa

I JUST checked and that cover fits in my etsy bag nicely!!! (with kindle).. also I am with you 


Kathy.. I want them all I want them to stop making them but that tropics is very pretty in person..

Also I find myself pulling the K2 out of the case more and more.. I love the flat back ....reminds me of my Iphone, the Medge is easy to pull out and so would the oberons.. I also have a velcro oberon and have used clear velcro on the back of the kindle for it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> Victoria- ok thanks for letting me know. I think someone said the amazon case is 6 ounces. It feels heavier than that too me. I should run it buy the postal scale to verify tonite :-0 That's the problem I have with alot of cases is the weight. I like to read paperbacks. I stay away from hardbacks whenever possible so to me 10 ounces to begin with is really all i want. I may keep reading out of the case. I find it pretty comfy to hold that way since it has smooth edges and it has enough weight that it doesn't feel fragile. I have a sleeve coming. I may buy something like this down the road for traveling though.


I weighed the Amazon cover...it's in my review:

The cover weighs 6.25 ounces (empty) and 16.75 ounces with the Kindle inserted. It is 20 mm thick with the Kindle inside - that's about 3/4 to 7/8 inch (less than 1 inch).

L


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I just got the MEdge platform today and it is a pretty tight fit in my Borsa Bella bag, but it does zip up.  Still may "need" a larger BB bag in time.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I weighed the Amazon cover...it's in my review:
> 
> The cover weighs 6.25 ounces (empty) and 16.75 ounces with the Kindle inserted. It is 20 mm thick with the Kindle inside - that's about 3/4 to 7/8 inch (less than 1 inch).


I thought that was where I had heard what it weighed. Thanks!

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

it does not feel that heavy to me.. but to be fair I have been toting it around in my Oberon last week.. so it is going to feel lighter.. and I find I take it out at home to read anyway.. I just am glad it stands up!!!


----------



## Flynpigs (Mar 3, 2009)

Patrizia - do you have picture of your etsy bag?  I was looking for a bag that could hold the kindle and the platform cover.

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

You have convinced me Patrizia. I love the blue one you have but I am going with Navy. It looks like it will match with most of the skin choices I want better. Its ok though I love most shades of blue anyway  Since I read it out of the case half the time this case makes sense to me. I like the way the top corners look like you can pull the kindle in and out fast and easy. Then I will have a proper cover for travel, when I am on the exercise bike and just sometime at nite when I find it awkward to hold the kindle on my lap out of the case. The pen holder is being cut out though. Its usually the first thing I do with a m-edge case!

Lisa


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> You have convinced me Patrizia. I love the blue one you have but I am going with Navy. It looks like it will match with most of the skin choices I want better. Its ok though I love most shades of blue anyway  Since I read it out of the case half the time this case makes sense to me. I like the way the top corners look like you can pull the kindle in and out fast and easy. Then I will have a proper cover for travel, when I am on the exercise bike and just sometime at nite when I find it awkward to hold the kindle on my lap out of the case. The pen holder is being cut out though. Its usually the first thing I do with a m-edge case!
> 
> Lisa


Seriously, why do we need a pen holder in a Kindle cover? In case we want to take notes on paper? I don't get it.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

kari said:


> Seriously, why do we need a pen holder in a Kindle cover? In case we want to take notes on paper? I don't get it.


I think it started with the executive case and the idea that you take that with you to work or on the plane but maybe they other lines should drop the pen holder. I think they don't have it on the prodigy case.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Patrizia - let me add my thanks for the review and pictures.
I sure helps to see these things in real life and hear from owners about how they do or don't like the features.
Thanks again.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> (Betsy please don't move if you can.. I am going to post this link on the amazon boards.. thank you!!!)
> 
> Here is the one of the new Medge cases, I do like it but the extra space throws me (why do we need an extra inch on the side and top and a pen holder?? eitiher way I like it over all, and here is my new skin the colors match wonderfully.. this will get me through until oberon arrives .. I like the concept of a flip case..
> ...


Love those colors together! Is the red on the bird really red or more orange? Would it also look nice with the Red M-edge, Patrizia. You know I trust your taste!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

DD

I don't know why I didnt see the page until now.. the bird is RED and yes it would look great with the red case


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Patrizia, I really like your photos of this case and its skin. Nice choice of background settings.


----------

